# JUST AS A REMINDER.



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I just want to remind everyone to keep their CCW up to date. Here in Ohio they expire after 5 years. A friend of mine from WV was up here for work. Got pulled over for speeding, notified the officer that he had a loaded handgun. The officer found his WV CCW was expired. In Ohio you have 30 days past, his was 40 days past. Good guy cuffed and stuffed into a police car, car searched. From what I understand they are charging him with illegally carrying a firearm. Guns were confiscated, had one court hearing where they informed him it could be a $1000 dollar fine and jail time. Long story short though he had to get a lawyer. This was in a very small town I don't think they even stop light just a blinker and a well known speed trap.. IDK, my friend was definitely in the wrong, the cop wanted to charge him with a felony and put him in jail that night. Over much debate with his superiors they said it was a misdemeanor at let him go that night. Like an expensive nightmare for him just for forgetting to renew his CCW.


----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just received my new permit last month so I am set for another 5 years. Pretty painless, fill out the form, write a $22 check and mail it in.
Procrastination cost your friend dearly. I hope his lawyer earns his $$$$$$.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> I just received my new permit last month so I am set for another 5 years. Pretty painless, fill out the form, write a $22 check and mail it in.
> Procrastination cost your friend dearly. I hope his lawyer earns his $$$$$$.
> 
> GW


A little bit more "in depth" here in Indiana, but similar situation. I will be scheduling my renewal process in the spring...we can do it up to a year ahead of the old permit expiring.

My Utah non-resident is way easier to renew. It is similar to what you have to do with your permit Goldwing. They will probably send me my paperwork this summer some time.


----------

